# Gbit-LAN, Realtek vs Intel vs ...



## reihner_zu_fall (25. März 2018)

Hallo ihr (und auch du da),

ich suche, sofern es so etwas überhaupt gibt, richtige Vergleiche zwischen Netzwerkchips/karten der Hersteller Intel, Realtek, Killer und ... gibt es überhaupt noch weitere Player?
Den allgemeinen Tenor das Intel das Beste ist lese ich überall, selbst hier im PCGH-Forum gibt es einige Beiträge dazu, aber richtige Vergleiche mit Geschwindigkeitsmessungen, Protokollunterstützungen, etc finde ich nicht. Kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Genaue Messwerte kann ich nicht liefern, aber ich hatte in den letzten zwei Jahren sowohl Realtek, Intel als auch das Killer-Gedöns gehabt. Der Unterschied: Null.
Ich habe nie irgendwelche Einbußen oder Verbesserungen erlebt. Am Ende ist der größte Teil eh nur Marketing.


----------



## JoinRise (25. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Kaufen , nutzen fertig , selbst wenn ein Unterschied Messbar ist , ist er so gering das man es nicht merkt. Der Flaschen hals bei sowas ist immer noch der Internet Anbieter


----------



## cryon1c (25. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Sofern man nicht im Heimnetzwerk täglich mehrere TB rumschiebt, macht das keinen Unterschied. Gigabit-Internet gibts zwar auch, aber hier wird man eher durch die Server gebremst.
Beim Ping - keine Unterschiede. 
Einfach das benutzen was aufm Board verbaut ist und gut. 
Will man die Enthusiasten-Route gehen, vergreift man sich aktuell beim 10Gbit/s LAN, was aber noch extrem selten und entsprechend extrem teuer ist. Und macht für normale Kunden keinen Sinn.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Was ich zum Teil ganz cool fand war tief in den Chipsatz integriertes Intel LAN was es ermöglicht noch aus S5("Heruntergefahren") per WOL zu starten (auf X58 und X79 z.B.).
Die reine Übertragungsleistung ist in der Regel eh mehr als genug.


----------



## Matusalem (26. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Schon rein von dem IEEE802.3 Standard, auf welchem die LAN Übertragung basiert, kann es aus Sicht der Datenrate keinen Unterschied zwischen Herstellern geben.

Somit sind alle Netzwerkkarten für den Normalfall, einschalten, verbinden, übertragen, gleich. 

Nur wenn Du schon jetzt Zusatzfunktionen, wie das angesprochene WOL, brauchst, dann macht es Sinn genauer die Netzwerkkarten zu vergleichen.

Die HW der Marke Killer, wartet meines Wissens mit einer Zusatzfunktion namens "Priorisierung" auf. Damit könntest Du Online-Spielen Vorrang vor anderem Datenverkehr geben und evtl. noch eine mikrosekunde Latenz herausquetschen. Solche Zusatzsoftware ist aber auch gerne eine Fehlerquelle und nach meiner eigenen Meinung rechtfertigt die evtl. geringstfügige Besserung in der Latenz nicht das Risiko.


----------



## Virikas (27. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Für den Privatanwender macht es wie schon mehrfach geschrieben keinen Unterschied.
CPU Offloading beherrschen die Standardchipsätze mittlerweile auch alle, so dass auch der Punkt nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt.

Anders sieht es im professionellen Einsatz aus, wo du z.B. in Virtualisierungsumgebungen u.U. Funktionen wie SRV-IO benötigst oder extreme Paketmengen hast, die du eben nicht mehr über x86 CPU abfackeln kannst. Für solche Zwecke kann(!) Broadcom noch als großer Player in Betracht gezogen werden. Ansonsten findest du im Bereich 25/40/100gbit natürlich Unterschiede im Detail und insbesondere im Reifegrad der Treiber. Auch die Non-Windows Unterstützung spielt in dem Umfeld natürlich schnell eine Rolle. Wer sich Kernelgefrickel mit älteren Broadcom Chipsätzen mal angetan hat, weiß was ich meine 

Aber für privat und die dort vorkommenden Durchsatzraten sowohl in Mbit als auch in Packets/Second tuts jede x-belibiege Netzwerkkarte/Chipsatz.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2018)

Afaik sind die Killer-Chips auch Qualcomm-Modelle mit einer anderen QoS Software.


----------



## reihner_zu_fall (28. März 2018)

Ich habe Zugriff auf verscheidene Netzwerkkarten/NICs, daher weis ich das es diverse Problem gibt. Der Killer e2200 NIC kann nicht mit IPsec umgehen, der Broadcom BCM57781 kann scheinbar kein full duplex. 
Darum frage ich mich ... naja eigentlich die die da hier lesen ... ob sich derartige Mängel durch ganze Produklinien ziehen oder ob ich bei den erwähnten besonderes schnlechte Modelle erwischt habe.


----------



## cryon1c (28. März 2018)

reihner_zu_fall schrieb:


> Ich habe Zugriff auf verscheidene Netzwerkkarten/NICs, daher weis ich das es diverse Problem gibt. Der Killer e2200 NIC kann nicht mit IPsec umgehen, der Broadcom BCM57781 kann scheinbar kein full duplex.
> Darum frage ich mich ... naja eigentlich die die da hier lesen ... ob sich derartige Mängel durch ganze Produklinien ziehen oder ob ich bei den erwähnten besonderes schnlechte Modelle erwischt habe.



Montagsmodelle wohl eher, Full Duplex sollte immer gehen, IPsec.. wer weiß was da los ist, aber generell keine Probleme.

Was ich hier noch sagen kann - NIEMALS die verdammte Software zu dem Treiber dazu installieren, die sorgt für graue Haare. Egal ob Intel, Killer sonstwas, das ist noch schlimmer als RGB-Software.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2018)

Wenn es an FullDuplex scheitert würde ich eher auf kaputte Kabel tippen.


----------



## Pu244 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Schon rein von dem IEEE802.3 Standard, auf welchem die LAN Übertragung basiert, kann es aus Sicht der Datenrate keinen Unterschied zwischen Herstellern geben.
> 
> Somit sind alle Netzwerkkarten für den Normalfall, einschalten, verbinden, übertragen, gleich.



Das stimmt so nicht, es gibt da durchaus Unterschiede. Die guten Netzwerkkarten sind durchaus schneller, als die billigen, z.B. von Realtek. Am Anfang waren es sogar 110MB/sec (Intel) zu 40 MB/sec (Realtek), aber das ist schon über 15 Jahre her, seitdem hat sich da vieles gebessert. Das größte Problem dürfte jedoch der Switch sein, wenn man sich nicht direkt mit einem PC verbinden will, dann ist er die Grenze.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es an FullDuplex scheitert würde ich eher auf kaputte Kabel tippen.



Eher ein Treiberproblem, wenn es am Kabel liegt, dann ist man nurnoch mit 100MBit unterwegs, da 1 GBit zwingend 4 Adernpaare voraussetzt.


----------



## chaotium (30. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, es gibt da durchaus Unterschiede. Die guten Netzwerkkarten sind durchaus schneller, als die billigen, z.B. von Realtek. Am Anfang waren es sogar 110MB/sec (Intel) zu 40 MB/sec (Realtek), aber das ist schon über 15 Jahre her, seitdem hat sich da vieles gebessert. Das größte Problem dürfte jedoch der Switch sein, wenn man sich nicht direkt mit einem PC verbinden will, dann ist er die Grenze.
> Eher ein Treiberproblem, wenn es am Kabel liegt, dann ist man nurnoch mit 100MBit unterwegs, da 1 GBit zwingend 4 Adernpaare voraussetzt.



Für MBIT brauchste 4 Adern und 8 Adern für GBIT


----------



## Pu244 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Gbit-Lan, Realtek vs Intel vs ...*

Hab ich doch geschrieben: 4 Adernpaare = 8 Adern.

Es müssen bei 100MBit aber noch die richtigen 2 verfügbar sein, sonst geht nichtsmehr. Ich frage mich, warum sie den Standard nicht so flexibel gemacht haben, damit er das erkennt, bei 3 Adernpaaren wären dann immer noch 750 MBit verfügbar.


----------

